# loss of sound



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Help please. I have a atlas master gp40 with factory fitted sound. While running today the sound just stopped but loco runs fine. Any one got any ideas. Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Try resetting the decoder back to factory default.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for that but no difference nimt.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

The manufactors id for the decoder is 151 and im using a nce powercab controller. Its my first sound loco so its all new to me.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

You havent accidentally muted the sound (F8 I think?)?


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Martin, Do you mean a cv f8? or a button on the powercab. thanks from 20 mile down the line


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Yar the f8 button is normally the mute button.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tried resetting the decoder?

double check via the manufacturers specs, but i think its something like - cv0 to value 08


edit:
beaten, like a red headed step child


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Is the shell easy to pop off?

Maybe a wire came loose?


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

No luck reset decoder taken body off and checked wires all look ok.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> Martin, Do you mean a cv f8? or a button on the powercab. thanks from 20 mile down the line


Function 8 rather than CV8, it should be a button on the controller  slightly more than 20 miles right now as am in Singapore, but back to Wales soon


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

tried but no success. still open to ideas ?. I like singapore. try raffles bar and the peanuts.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess you have tried all the stuff in the manual? Can't think of much else right now but will keep thinking :/


> 6.4
> Reasons Why Your Locomotive is Silent or Will Not Start (Analog and DCC)
> In case your locomotive remains silent after power up and turning the power off for 15 seconds does not return it to normal operation, try the following suggestions to bring your locomotive back to normal sound operation.
> • Make sure the locomotive has not been Muted with the F8 Key.
> ...


Raffles is nice but I bought a BLI Hudson for less than the cost of a meal for two in there


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

its not looking good. will attempt to get decoder tested tomorrow. enjoy your trip


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck, let us know how you get on please.


----------

